# Big Al's MIDNIGHT MADNESS SALE



## Ik0eS

*MIDNIGHT MADNESS SALE

March 23, 2013

6PM - 12AM*


----------



## shieva

*Night time sales*

I'm a little skeptical about Big Al's sale...

Are the deals really good?
Do we have an advance copy of the deals?


----------



## randy

shieva said:


> I'm a little skeptical about Big Al's sale...
> 
> Are the deals really good?
> Do we have an advance copy of the deals?


+1, went there last year to their madness sale, I was pretty mad. Know the deals before you go, not much to browse for.


----------



## Fishfur

If you want to know what Als has on sale, sign up for their email notices. At least that way you find out ahead of time and then you know if it's worth the trouble to go look.

They always have soon to expire foods, treatments, left over plastic decor and such, but you do sometimes get deals on tanks or lighting, sometimes on filtration. But every location will be different too.


----------



## Mlevi

I'm on the mailing list for the kennedy store. I didn't get any notification  Does anyone have the flyer? I just got their weekly specials, not the midnite madness.

Al.


----------



## Ik0eS

For the weekly sale special can be found in their website. They changing it weekly starting evey Thursday at 7:00 PM.


----------



## JamesHurst

I'd be interested in this if they were doing any sales on livestock such as corals or fish, inverts, etc, but not sure if it's a hardware only kind of thing.
"Hourly Door Crashers" according to their site.


----------



## Fishfur

You can get all their flyers by email.. or if you get just the one, click to see it online and you can see all the specials in all the stores from online. I get the ones from Scarborough, London and Mississauga, as they are the ones I am most likely to able to get to.


----------



## azotemia

Mlevi said:


> I'm on the mailing list for the kennedy store. I didn't get any notification  Does anyone have the flyer? I just got their weekly specials, not the midnite madness.
> 
> Al.


there was a flyer out at brampton BA. led lights, jager heaters, rena air pumps, filter. ill take a pic and upload it here shortly


----------



## azotemia

JamesHurst said:


> I'd be interested in this if they were doing any sales on livestock such as corals or fish, inverts, etc, but not sure if it's a hardware only kind of thing.
> "Hourly Door Crashers" according to their site.


i believe all SW and FW livestock are 30% off


----------



## altcharacter

30% off a clownfish that's $40 already isn't really worth it


----------



## azotemia

altcharacter said:


> 30% off a clownfish that's $40 already isn't really worth it


x2, i wasnt impressed with the flyer at all...


----------



## moose

altcharacter said:


> 30% off a clownfish that's $40 already isn't really worth it


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## JamesHurst

Hmm 30% off might be worth it for me....on the hunt for a nice clam. Anyone know what Big Al's sells their maxima clams for? I can't for the life of me remember. I do remember that their prices were kinda all over the place.

I'll probably will check it out provided there's not too much of a line-up.


----------



## TorontoBoy

altcharacter said:


> 30% off a clownfish that's $40 already isn't really worth it


Hello All, I'm new. They are giving away the Midnight Madness flyer at Big Al's. The sales seem to be by the time of the night (Sat March 23 2013).

6pm-12am: 50% off all Clownfish, 30% off all live plants, 50% off all platies, swordtails and Mollies

6pm-9pm: 15% off all in-store aquatic livestock and reptiles
9pm-12am: 30% off all in-store aquatic livestock and reptiles

As I'm new to aquariums, with comet and common goldfish and just started an additional tropical freshwater tank, I'll probably not go. More concerning, the last time I bought some fish two of the three died within a day, though I got replacements. Only one of three I got from Petsmart died. Is this common with buying fish?

There's a 25' python for $10 off, down to $40, but I don't think I'm interested.


----------



## dcskmy

Is the 50% off all Clownfish applicable at all BigAl's or specific locations only?



TorontoBoy said:


> Hello All, I'm new. They are giving away the Midnight Madness flyer at Big Al's. The sales seem to be by the time of the night (Sat March 23 2013).
> 
> 6pm-12am: 50% off all Clownfish, 30% off all live plants, 50% off all platies, swordtails and Mollies
> 
> 6pm-9pm: 15% off all in-store aquatic livestock and reptiles
> 9pm-12am: 30% off all in-store aquatic livestock and reptiles
> 
> As I'm new to aquariums, with comet and common goldfish and just started an additional tropical freshwater tank, I'll probably not go. More concerning, the last time I bought some fish two of the three died within a day, though I got replacements. Only one of three I got from Petsmart died. Is this common with buying fish?
> 
> There's a 25' python for $10 off, down to $40, but I don't think I'm interested.


----------



## TorontoBoy

dcskmy said:


> Is the 50% off all Clownfish applicable at all BigAl's or specific locations only?


I picked up the double sided single page ad at BA Scarborough. The ad does not specifically state any one store, so I would guess it is applicable to all stores.

However at the bottom in 8 pt font is "Not all specials are available at all locations." This statement is ambiguous. This may mean that they might not have all specials in stock at the time of the sale.

IDK Maybe you could call them up and verify.


----------



## Spicoli

here is the flyer


----------



## xriddler

sad to say that is one lame midnight madness >_>


----------



## Spicoli

xriddler said:


> sad to say that is one lame midnight madness >_>


Possible understatement of the year?

only thing i am entertaining is a 75 gallon they are 20 bucks off


----------



## Y2KGT

Fantastic deal on the Seachem Prime. 325 ml for just $7.99.
--
Paul


----------



## liz

Anybody use the Red Sea Coral Pro Salt that they have advertised? 
Is it any good? 
What about the price? Great, not bad, or down right ugly?


----------



## Mlevi

Y2KGT said:


> Fantastic deal on the Seachem Prime. 325 ml for just $7.99.
> --
> Paul


That's the one item I pick everytime they have midnite madness. That's their loss leader to get me in the store


----------



## 911

Was at North York location and got aqua clear power filter 20 for $19 and change before tax.
Might be pre sale before midnight madness?


----------



## Spicoli

all the ac filters are on sale.. The best deal is the ac50, 29.99 regular 39.99

it's the cheapest around. angelfins is cheaper on all but the 50 even at the sale price


----------



## TorontoBoy

This sale seems unconnected to the Midnight Madness event.

Their website says "up to 45% off" Hagen and Fluval. That said, none of the Aquaclears are near 45% off, so this ad is misleading.

AC20 reg $30 now $20 = 33% off is the best discount. The rest are 20-25% off.
AC50 reg $40 now $30 = 25% off

Maybe BA should hire more Chinese people in management so they can be better at their math.


----------



## xriddler

I called the scarborough big als store their AC filters were not on sale and said it was only for the website


----------



## Spicoli

Whitby big als is offering them on sale for the same prices. I bought 2 50's and a 70 this week


----------



## liz

TorontoBoy said:


> This sale seems unconnected to the Midnight Madness event.
> 
> Their website says "up to 45% off" Hagen and Fluval. That said, none of the Aquaclears are near 45% off, so this ad is misleading.
> 
> AC20 reg $30 now $20 = 33% off is the best discount. The rest are 20-25% off.
> AC50 reg $40 now $30 = 25% off
> 
> Maybe BA should hire more Chinese people in management so they can be better at their math.


"up to 45% off"


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

I'll be at the Mississauga store around 9 and at the Hamilton Store around 10 on my way back. 

I'll be spending a few bucks if they have the stuff I want


----------



## shieva

*Online ad*

The ad is now online...

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/MidnightMadness/MidnightMadness.html


----------



## jamezgt

Just received their online flyer - there's a couple of stuff that I might pick up.

http://www.hootlu.com/deals/Big-Als-Midnight-Madness-Saturday-March-23-2013


----------



## FynePrint

Y2KGT said:


> Fantastic deal on the Seachem Prime. 325 ml for just $7.99.
> --
> Paul


Is 2 bottles of Seachem Prime 325ml for $7.99 better then Big Al's Conditioner 64oz for $19.99?


----------



## Jackson

FynePrint said:


> Is 2 bottles of Seachem Prime 325ml for $7.99 better then Big Al's Conditioner 64oz for $19.99?


Prime is much better but Safe is way better than Prime. 
I haven't used Prime for a long time. Safe lasts a lot longer and doesn't stink like death.


----------



## WiyRay

I'm thinking of starting to dabble in the RO water department so I'm completely new at this... anyone know if that Coralife RO unit is even worth looking at?


----------



## TorontoBoy

liz said:


> "up to 45% off"


The ad on their site shows Fluval and Hagan Aquaclear filters on sale at "Up to 45% off" yet scan their sale prices for these products and the largest discount I see is 33% off. This is false advertising. They must have at least one of these products at 45% off to come close to being truthful.


----------



## Darkblade48

TorontoBoy said:


> The ad on their site shows Fluval and Hagan Aquaclear filters on sale at "Up to 45% off" yet scan their sale prices for these products and the largest discount I see is 33% off. This is false advertising. They must have at least one of these products at 45% off to come close to being truthful.


I don't see how it would be false advertising, as long as they are saying it is "up to" and not (just) "45% off."

It is more of a case of _caveat emptor_


----------



## Jackson

I think the 45% is online only


----------



## WiyRay

There is almost always a difference in pricing and sales between the online store and actual stores. In fact, there are even differences between stores. Mostly due to different management I believe.


----------



## Y2KGT

FynePrint said:


> Is 2 bottles of Seachem Prime 325ml for $7.99 better then Big Al's Conditioner 64oz for $19.99?


Way better product and way better deal. However if you're only preparing a small amount of water for a water change it can be difficult to dose with Prime because its so concentrated.

5 ml (1 teaspoon) of Prime treats 50 gallons of new water however with the Big Al's stuff:

To remove chlorine: Add one teaspoonful (5ml) of Big Al`s Multi-Purpose Water Conditioner for each 10 gallons of tap water.
To neutralize chloramine: Add two teaspoons (10ml) of Big Al`s Multi-Purpose Water Conditioner for each 10 gallons of tap water.

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Prime.html

--
Paul


----------



## Bayinaung

Hahaha I love it. FISH HEADS!


----------



## shieva

*Salt?*



liz said:


> Anybody use the Red Sea Coral Pro Salt that they have advertised?
> Is it any good?
> What about the price? Great, not bad, or down right ugly?


I'm interested in the response too...


----------



## FynePrint

Jackson said:


> Prime is much better but Safe is way better than Prime.
> I haven't used Prime for a long time. Safe lasts a lot longer and doesn't stink like death.





Y2KGT said:


> Way better product and way better deal. However if you're only preparing a small amount of water for a water change it can be difficult to dose with Prime because its so concentrated.
> 
> 5 ml (1 teaspoon) of Prime treats 50 gallons of new water however with the Big Al's stuff:
> 
> To remove chlorine: Add one teaspoonful (5ml) of Big Al`s Multi-Purpose Water Conditioner for each 10 gallons of tap water.
> To neutralize chloramine: Add two teaspoons (10ml) of Big Al`s Multi-Purpose Water Conditioner for each 10 gallons of tap water.
> 
> http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Prime.html
> 
> --
> Paul


Thanks guys, now I know Seachem is the way to go.


----------



## Y2KGT

Just make sure you don't over dose. Lots of people have complained that Prime killed their fish when it's really their fault for over dosing. For some reason they just can't believe that so little does so much.
--
Paul


----------



## TorontoBoy

Y2KGT said:


> Just make sure you don't over dose. Lots of people have complained that Prime killed their fish when it's really their fault for over dosing. For some reason they just can't believe that so little does so much.
> --
> Paul


I was told and read on their site that you can overdose up to 5 times. This is supposedly useful when you are cycling your tank. I've never overdosed 5 times.


----------



## altcharacter

I overdose all the time, but I let my water cycle for 24 hours since it's saltwater


----------



## vaporize

liz said:


> Anybody use the Red Sea Coral Pro Salt that they have advertised?
> Is it any good?
> What about the price? Great, not bad, or down right ugly?


This is the salt base for a few salt out in the market including D-D Ocean & Royal Nature. Overall it's decent

price is ok

swissguard seems to swear by it


----------



## FynePrint

Did anyone make it to a Big Al's to see if there was any good clearance sales?


----------



## coldmantis

FynePrint said:


> Did anyone make it to a Big Al's to see if there was any good clearance sales?


scarborough location

Hydor 200w Inline heater $69, that was the only thing interesting.


----------



## Jackson

20% off driftwood caught my eye Bought a crap load


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

First I went to Mississauga.

Too many dumb people pushing carts around looking at fish like stunned idiots, so I got my 35% off plants and headed to Hamilton. I picked up 3 bags of the Large Duckeed $4.99, 2 containers of Java Moss $8.99 and the last Marimo Moss Ball they had $6.99...all minus 35% off of course. 

Flew to Hamilton. 

Shocked to find out it was twice as busy as mississauga. Picked up another Spotted Red Severum (really nice pattern) $17.99, a mexican dwarf orange crayfish $16.99 and a few cherry reds 3 for 8. Got more plants too 3x Azolla for 18, 1 riccia for 6.99 (should have got 3 for 18) and 3 Hygro Difformis bunches for 12. Luckily in Hamilton, I'm a heavy hitter and the staff takes good care of me. Grabbed a 2 pack of bloodworms and 2 bottles of the $7.99 prime.

I was willing to spend more, but nothing else caught my eye.

Now I have floating plants and mosses in all 4 of my tanks. I've been trying to buy them here off people, but the people selling here tend to be greedy and want full retail prices. If I want to pay retail, I'll wait for a sale and buy from a store...


----------



## Spicoli

Picked up a 75 gallon tank only from whitby last night. Got there before the prime was on sale but i have a full bottle. Didn't buy any livestock either. Whitby didn't have too much to offer in that department.


----------



## 911

Anyone know if the aqua clear sale is over. Might want get another one.


----------



## Jackson

I think it's only online to get the up to 45% off

I bought an AC110 last night for 69.99 not the best deal but better than buying a new impeller and case which I smashed the other night. That's two in about a month or so not having any luck with my HOB's lol


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

Petsmart has a very similar sale on Aquaclear filters at the moment.


----------



## manmadecorals

coldmantis said:


> scarborough location
> 
> Hydor 200w Inline heater $69, that was the only thing interesting.


I have that heater for sale for the last few weeks for like $65


----------



## loonie

BJJBlackbelt said:


> First I went to Mississauga.
> 
> Too many dumb people pushing carts around looking at fish like stunned idiots,
> unquote..
> 
> I fully agree with you, this is not a super market and space in LFS is limited. I can understand if they are buying some heavy stuff but more often they buy nothing. As usual some use to push their kids in it and no consideration for other shoppers.


----------

